# Support Group In Indiana (Northern)



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone would like to try to set up a meeting for people with IBS? I figured if you are near the Fort Wayne area this could be a good way to meet new people and develop friendships


----------



## buck1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Stacy, did you have any luck getting an IBS support group to meet in Fort Wayne . I live in the area and have been fighting IBS for years. I would be interested, I could not find a support group in the area


----------

